# 2002 jetta 2.0 avg engine camshaft position sensor p0343 code



## mgreen73 (Nov 10, 2009)

I replaced the cam sensor per the code P0343. code still appears and I cannot rev the engine above 3100 rpm. It feels like I 'm hitting the rev limiter. Checked wiring to cam sensor unplugged and found the following: wire 1 to wire 3 (outter 2)with ignition on has 5 vdc. Checked the wiring with it pluged to the cam sensor and iginition on and found the following: wire 2 (middle) to ground 10.55 vdc. I turned the cam by hand and there is no difference in voltage to wire 2. That should fluctuate, correct? I unplugged the connector again and found that wire 2 has 10.55 vdc the entire time the ignition is on. Should it be that way? I thought it was the signal wire from the cam to the PCM. Am I looking at this thing wrong? I'm about to run this thing off a cliff. I've been working on it for a couple weeks now and can't find the problem. Please help...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Was the timing belt done recently?
P0343/000835 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High
Possible Symptoms
* Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active 
Possible Causes
* Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty
* Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty
* Timing misaligned 
Possible Solutions
* Check Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
* Check Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
* Check Timing


----------



## mgreen73 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Yes the timing belt was done by me. I've check the timing and find no problems. 
Is the middle wire supposed to show 10.55 vdc when the ignition is on and it's not connected to the sensor? I thought the signal came from the sensor to the PCM on that line.
This is where I'm lost. 
Is it possible that my PCM is bad and it's backfeeding to the wire?


----------



## vwdamnyou (Dec 23, 2012)

*Update?*

I have the exact same issue what was the issue? Please help!!!


----------

